# Recruitment Agents for Work in Germany



## UFFAN (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone recommend recruitment agents in Germany who can find a suitable job for IT professionals for people outside Europe.

I am from Pakistan and looking to find a job in Germany with work permit sponsor.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Very difficult!
My best advice is to avoid recruitment agents that charge you a fee - they are normally crooks. Instead, you should contact companies in your field directly.


----------

